# RIDGID Oscillating Edge/Belt Spindle Sander



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

just bought this sander this morning and used it to sand 20 = 2" X 3/4" pieces of old wood i cut for making some small frames, they were painted on the ends and i sanded the blade marks off the sides. setup was really easy. took no time at all to adjust the belt and then it worked fine for the whole project. great machine. worth every dollar.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been really happy with mine too. It's one of the few tools that I paid actual MSRP for, but I really haven't minded because it works so well.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

same here. worked better than expected. after seeing 70 + 5 star ratings i figured i had to have it. and i just got done using a half hour ago. great sander. now i have to find a cheap miter gauge for it.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Is this the same one? Haven't seen that model before. Says it weighs 40 lbs. Looks like a stable, heavy machine.

http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...ooglebase-_-D25X-_-100061671&locStoreNum=2011


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

I have one as well and can recommend it without reservation. 

It's great for a small shop and portable for worksite use.

I use it for both on a regular basis and have had great results.

A miter gauge is a good idea as it adds safety and versatility when using this tool.

The only issue I have with it is that I've only been able to find the spindle sleeves in two grits neither of which are very fine.

Jeff


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

thats the one H.A.S., box says 46 lbs., very stable. i havent even started looking for medium or fine sleeves for it yet. i picked up medium and fine belts for it.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

*Tip Leve the nut's that hold down the belt sander LOOSE*

Only 1 nut. I said nut's oh well i guess it doesn't hurt to have a couple good one's ?? I have had 2 of those unit's. The first one i didn't leve the nut's loose on the belt sander. The nut got so tight i couldn't get it loose with a pipe wrech. Of course the rubber was gone . Still couldn't get if off. I took it back and they give me another one. So leve the nut loose when not in use. Just a tip other than that it is a good machine.

also most any sanding belt place will have the sleeve's


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

> The only issue I have with it is that I've only been able to find the spindle sleeves in two grits neither of which are very fine.


Check out Klingspor...http://www.woodworkingshop.com/cgi-....mac/itemDisplay?qryType=STYLE&itemSt=SS00003


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

I'll vouch for Klingspoor, industrial strength abrasives. Can't wear that stuff out.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

i read the problem with the nut being tightened to much, or just tightened, in a review of the sander. so i knew not to tighten it to much. i just do mine light finger tight. thinking about putting some grease or anti-seize on it.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

Yep, I love that sander. It's really easy to change between belt and spindle. Thanks for the tip on the nut problems. I haven't had any issues with mine, but I don't want to start any either.
--Matt


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

i read on a review, i believe, there is something you can use to clean the sander paper and make it last a lot longer, cant remember what its called.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

hotrod351 said:


> i read on a review, i believe, there is something you can use to clean the sander paper and make it last a lot longer, cant remember what its called.



You can spend money on a belt cleaner, OR you can use the sole of a pair of old sneakers, for free.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

ok ill try the old sneakers, i have a few of them laying around, ofcourse ill have to fight my dog for one of them.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is another vote of confidence in favor of the Ridgid EB4424 sander. (that's the model #). Sanding sleeves are no big deal for me though, I only use mine for shape sanding. I had sand final grits for better control. It's an operator thing though, not a machine... I don't trust myself at the finer grits under power...


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

its one of those products that exceed expectations. there products that fail, then thoses that you feel you got your moneys worth and the few that are better than you expected and its one of them.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

dbhost said:


> Here is another vote of confidence in favor of the Ridgid EB4424 sander. (that's the model #). Sanding sleeves are no big deal for me though, I only use mine for shape sanding. I had sand final grits for better control. It's an operator thing though, not a machine... I don't trust myself at the finer grits under power...


Good point. I typically use mine for radii on smaller workpieces and sanding angles.

Jeff


----------



## BCramer (Apr 7, 2011)

I looked at the Rigid in the store and I don't like it.:thumbdown: First the base is made up of plastic. Second the front table is aluminum. I even noticed where the bevel adjustment bolt mounts in the plastic base were cracked. I found out the hard way why not to use open motors around sawdust. This sander has an open motor and being around fine sawdust could harm it. Other than that I liked it. Will the things I mentioned be a problem? Right now I am convinced not to buy it because of the quality not the features. Can anyone prove me wrong?


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

good thing it comes with a lifetime warranty.


----------



## mveach (Jul 3, 2010)

Is there something out there like this in a 4 x 36 or so in about this same class. I don't need an industrial one.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

hotrod351 said:


> good thing it comes with a lifetime warranty.


Ditto. The open motor doesn't concern me as I use dust collection with this tool. The plastic base doesn't concern me because I take very good care of my tools.

I suspect that the display unit at HD was jacked up because display tools are exposed to every knuckle dragger who comes down the aisle.

I'll post here if I have any problems with this machine and have to use the lifetime warranty.

Bottom line for me is that at 2 bills this machine is an excellent value and performs very well for my purposes.

Jeff


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

BCramer said:


> I looked at the Rigid in the store and I don't like it.:thumbdown: First the base is made up of plastic. Second the front table is aluminum. I even noticed where the bevel adjustment bolt mounts in the plastic base were cracked. I found out the hard way why not to use open motors around sawdust. This sander has an open motor and being around fine sawdust could harm it. Other than that I liked it. Will the things I mentioned be a problem? Right now I am convinced not to buy it because of the quality not the features. Can anyone prove me wrong?


No dust get's down in the motor area it is sealed very good. I have have mine i guess 4 or 5 yrs or ever sence it came out and never a problum . I use a air hose and blow all saw dust off the machine after each use. The only thing was the locking nut. Never tighten it to tight and when not in use leve it loose. Other than that nothing wrong with the machine. On the plastic most of the item's any more are made of very hard plastic. With care they will not break. I see most drill's and lot's of other tool's are plastic or plastic material . Look at most router's not aluminum some are ? and plastic? On open motor's Most are induction and not brush any more very little spark on the start plate. My delta motor on my saw has open vent's on it. No problum. Most likey why the unit was crack is because some one didn't know what they were doing. They don't care it is not their's. I used to work at the HD and you wouldn't belive how people act around tool's that aren't their's. my 2 cent's


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

My Rigid belt/ spindle sander is about 5 years old. I use it on almost every curved project and with every router pattern or jig I make. It still performs as well as it did when new.
The vacuum port does an excellent job of dust collection. And, I too, blow it off/out after every use. 
IMHO, the machine is worth every dollar I spent. It's more than paid for it'self in time saved.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

well i finally had to change the belt, tracking of the new belt is a joke, its all over the place. i tried #80 and its up and down, up and down, then i tried #120, it was better but still moving around. so i put the original belt back on it it tracks perfect. ive seen a post somewhere that the person had the same problem. any else having these problems and what brand paper did you find that works.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Hotrod, I use Klingspor belts that I bought on sale through McFeely's. I've never had a tracking issue with this tool. Make sure that belt is as level as possible and make SMALL adjustments and you should get it just fine.


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

ridgid is sending 4 more belts, the same ones they send with the machine. they also said that the norton belts are good belts. ill check out the McFeelys belts.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

A friend had the gray model, for 4 years or so. It stopped going up and down and unable to fix it, he gave it to me, about 3-4 years ago. After taking it apart 3 times and not finding the problem, it started working! I used it for 2 years or so, before it lost it's smoke. A new motor was only $239!
It is the only stationary (sort of stationary) tool that I ever bought new. I felt lost without it.
It doesn't come with a lifetime warranty. You MUST register it for a lifetime service agreement.
It's cheaply built, but works and should last a while if you don't push it.
I find myself designing projects, with inside radiuses the same dia as the sleeves on the machine!


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

i did the online, and mailed in, the registration. its not something ill be using weekly so it should last.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

hotrod351 said:


> ridgid is sending 4 more belts, the same ones they send with the machine. they also said that the norton belts are good belts. ill check out the McFeelys belts.


Some belts are put togother at a angle and some are edge to edge. And some are ment to run in a curtain way with a arrow marked inside of the belt where the grit is marked. I don't know if that has anything to do with it ?? The crown on the rubber wheel is what center's the belt. Do the belt's seam loose? I know all belt's are sopose to be the same but they are not. I found out this with some that were too small . They would run about a min. and than come aprat. After some calling and them checking on their end they got the right one's. Their were too small or to tight. Just a bad batch or on a friday or monday?? oh well it ending on a good note


----------



## hotrod351 (Apr 13, 2011)

the belts that ridgid sent are directional, not so for the norm belts, although i tried them in both directions. the belts ridgid sent me work perfect. the norm bellt, fine, works pretty good, just the norms course are a real pain.


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

I just got one a hour and a half ago and all ready love it. Set it all up took less than 10 min and I was able to Start sanding I only have used it on 3 test peices 2 with the belt and one with the drum. It worked great and sander realy fast. So far I am realy happy with it

Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

hotrod351 said:


> ok ill try the old sneakers, i have a few of them laying around, ofcourse ill have to fight my dog for one of them.


 I find that crepe soles seem to work best .
Its' the same stuff as the store bought product , crude natural rubber .


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Manuka Jock said:


> I find that crepe soles seem to work best .
> Its' the same stuff as the store bought product , crude natural rubber .


Goodwill always has a bunch of shoes available. Gotta dig for the crepe soles, though. 
I bought a couple sticks of crepe (belt cleaners) for $3.00 ea. from HF. Hard to beat the price and convenience. They make great erasers, too.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

Woodworkingkid said:


> I just got one a hour and a half ago and all ready love it. Set it all up took less than 10 min and I was able to Start sanding I only have used it on 3 test peices 2 with the belt and one with the drum. It worked great and sander realy fast. So far I am realy happy with it
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Wood Forum


Just a couple tip's. Get a new knob for that tighten's of the sander down. after a year or so the rubber will start to deterate. Now doin't leve the knob tighten up it will stick and you will not be able to get it off. This happen to my first maching. Even a pipe wrench wouldn't get it off. Just took it back and i got a new machine. That is the only issue that i have had.


----------



## glh17 (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't use mine very often but it works well when I do. Very satisfied. I got mine several years ago and got a discount because it was the "floor" model. A few attachments were missing. Called Ridgid and they sent them at no charge. I've always had good luck with Ridgid's service.


----------

